
What Your Boss Doesn’t Want You to Know About Negotiation - sr3d
https://hackernoon.com/what-your-boss-doesnt-want-you-to-know-about-negotiation-a7b19508d9f4
======
DoreenMichele
_You have no idea what the other person wants, and don’t think that matters
anyway_

This point leaves me agog. If this is at all an accurate description of how
many people think... I guess that would explain a lot of lousy stuff out in
the world.

 _You want to win the argument more than achieving your goal._

An awful lot of people operate this way. I tend to view it as a mark of
immaturity.

~~~
tluyben2
> I tend to view it as a mark of immaturity.

Is it? In my experience people, especially men, get worse when they get older.
Especially between 45 and 70 this seems to be strong; they are (always) right
and winning the acknowledgement of that being right is more important than
anything else. Even if it destroys companies, money, respect for them or
people in the process of winning, completely and irrationally ignoring the
goal of the discussion/argument.

Still might be immature, but then what is that exactly? I know people from all
walks of life who have this issue. Maybe almost no-one grows up?

~~~
DoreenMichele
Paradoxically, emotional growth is held back by one's strengths, not their
weaknesses.

Lots of bright students have zero patience and have never learned how to cope
with failure. Perhaps typically privileged people, as many men are, don't deal
well with things like their growing physical frailty as they age and react to
that by refusing to acknowledge any weaknesses in other areas, such as their
knowledge base or logic.

------
quickpost
Reminds me a lot of the book Never Split the Difference. If you enjoyed this
post, I highly recommend that book. It's fantastic and really opened my eyes
to all the areas I could improve my ability to relate to other people and
negotiate more effectively.

~~~
shostack
Can you share any insights?

------
babaganoosh89
The title of the article is hardly related to the contents.

~~~
shanghaiaway
It's funny how Medium thinks they'll find a business model in subscriptions
when what they actually are is a clickbait farm.

